# اسئلة في الطاقة الشمسية ضروري ارجو المساعدة



## ايهابووو (29 يوليو 2012)

اخواننا الاعزاء ااساتزة هزا المنتدى الرائع نعاني من بعض الصعوبة في تأمين مصادر الطاقة وبدأت تنفرج والحمد لله ولزلك احتاج مساعدتكم حيث اني اردت على سبيل الحاجة والتجربة 

اردت صنع منظومة بسيطة للطاقة الشمسية بطريقة الصحن الدش المتحرك والتي تقوم على تجميع الشعاع الشمسي وتركيزه على بؤرة محددة لتسخينها لاقصى حد ممكن باستخدام لاقط صحن طبق دش 

مكسو بالمواد العاكسة وزلك لاستخدامها لعدة استخدامات منها تسخين الماء لزلك ارجو الاجابة على اسئلتي ولكم الف شكر 

1- بالنسبة لجودة العاكس ايهما افضل اكساء الصحن اللاقط بالمرايا ام بورق الالمنيوم ام انه هناك ما هو افضل من هزا وزاك 

2- ما زا سيحدث لو اننا وضعنا عدسة مكبرة في مسار الشعاع الشمسي قبل ان يصل للنقطة النهائية لتركيزه يعني الاشعة الشمسية تتجمع بواسطة الصحن ثم تمر عبر العدسة ثم بعد العدسة تتجمع على البؤرة او نقطة التجميع هل لزلك تأثير ايجابي ومفيد وهل لو كان الشعاع الشمسي شديدا سيؤدي لكسر وايزاء العدسة ؟ 

3- بعد ان نقوم بتجميع الشعاع الشمسي وتركيزه هل يمكن عكس جهته وتغيير اتجاهه بواسطة مرايا يعني لو اننا ركزنا الشعاع الشمسي وكان الشعاع الشمسي المجمع والمركز قويا جدا لو اننا ركزناه 

ليس على نقطة عادية وانما على مرايا عاكسة هل سيؤدي زلك الى كسر وانصهار المرايا واتلافها ام سيؤدي الى انعكاس وتغيير جهة الاشعاع الشمسي لاتجاه اخر ؟ وفي هزا الشان وجدت فيديو 

فيه اناس يقومون بصهر المعدن باستخدام الشمس ولكنهم غيرو اتجاهها ارجو الاطلاع على الفيديو وابداء الرأي كيف يكون زلك ؟ 







4- بالنسبة لجهاز تتبع الاشعاع الشمسي انا اعرف انه موضوع كبير وله عدة انواع وتصاميم وبحاجة لبحث منفرد ولدي فكرة بسيطة عن الموضوع ولكن هل يوجد طريقة او منظومة لتتبع الشعاع الشمسي 

تكون عملية وبسيطة وممكنة الصنع بامكانياتي البسيطة المتواضعة بحيث تحقق اكبر قدر ممكن من ملاحقة المنظومة للشمس اينما زهبت والدقة باطباق الصحن اللاقط على الشمس يعني اريد اكثر طريقة عملية وبسيطة قدر الامكان 

5- انظرو الى هزه الصور التي سارفقها جبتها من موقع يقول انه صبي صنع منظومة مشابهة بسيطة جدا تستطيع صهر المعادن هل بي رأيكم التجربة صحيحة ام مجرد هراء من النيت 

ويا ترا ما هو نوع العاكس المواد العاكسة التي استخدمها ؟ وبصراحة انا اشعر انه بالنسبة لحجم الصحن اللاقط الصغير الزي استخدمه فانه من الصعب ان يقوم بصهر معدن 




- 6 هل شدة تقعر الصحن اللاقط تؤثر على كفاءة المنظومة ككل ام فقط جودة العاكس واتساع حجم الصحن ايهما افضل الصحن المتقعر بشدة ام المفتوح ؟ ام انه غير هام والمهم حساب المحرق بدقة ؟ 


7- ما رأيكم لو وضعنا على الصحن اللاقط غطيناه ليس بي مرايا عادية وانما مرايا مكبرة مثل تلك المرايا التي نستخدمها حين نقوم بحلاقة الدقن او اللحية نستخدم مرايا شخصية 

لها وجهين عادي ووجه مكبر اقصد هزا الوجه المكبر مارأيكم لو غطينا الصحن اللاقط بي عدد من المرايا المزكورة تلك ما هو اثر زلك ؟ 


ارجو ان تكون الاجابات على قدر الاسئلة بدقة وليس الاجابات هي بقراءة ملفات طويلة عن الطاقة الشمسية والتي املك منها الكثير وقرأتها كثيرا في هزا المنتدى فانا اريد توفير الوقت قدر الامكان 

اشكركم جزيل الشكر واسف على كثرة اطالة اسئلتي بانتظار اجاباتكم الكريمة جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## د حسين (30 يوليو 2012)

*دقت ساعة العمل*

تحية طيبة للأخ ايهابو المحترم
من خلال هذه الأسئلة استطيع التنبؤ بما تفكر به حيث ان حالتك النفسية تشعرني انك تنتظر بفارغ الصبر التحول من جمع المعلومات الى حالة التنفيذ والانتاج ولربما الاختراع 
هذا شيئ هام جدا ورائع ... واهنئك على ثقتك بنفسك وإلحاحك ومثابرتك لتحقيق النجاح ... وهذه روح الشباب القوية .. واتمنى لك النجاح وبأسرع وقت ...
1 - ان الفيديو المرفق في سؤالك لا يوضح طريقة نقل الطاقة الشمسية (( وقد تكون هذه الطاقة من مصدر غير الشمس ؟؟؟)) والله اعلم 
2 - ان نقل الطاقة الشمسية وتوجيهها من مكان او زاوية او اتجاه الى اماكن اخرى ووضعيات جديدة يتم بعدة طرق ولكل ميزاتها ... ولكن أكثرها مرونة وسهولة هو النقل بالألباف الزجاجية حيث يستطيع الشعاع الضوئي والشمسي ان ينحني مع انحناء الليف الزجاجي ويتابع مسيره كحزمة متوازية (( طبعا ضمن حدود زوايا انعطاف صغيرة ولكنها كافية للتوجيه والنقل )) ولكن قد تكون مكلفة نوعا ما ولابد من دعمها بأوساط الانكسار الزجاجية المعروفة كالمرايا والعدسات .
اما الطريقة المتوفرة للعموم بسهولة فهي المرايا والعدسات ... اما العدسات فسيئتها انها صغيرة المساحة ولاتفيد لللاستطاعات الكبيرة ... (تفيدنا في المخابر فقط ) اما في الصناعة فان المرايا هي الخيار الأول 
واكثر المرايا استعمالا هي المقعرة التي تمكننا من تجميع الأشعة في مساحات أصغر وكلما كبرت نسبة سطح الاستقبال الى مساحة الاستخدام تكون درجة الحرارة أعلى (( مع الانتباه ان ارتفاع اعلى لدرجات الحرارة لا يعني كمية أكبر من الحرارة او الطاقة )) 
لذلك يجب في البداية تحديد الهدف من اشتثمار الطاقة الشمسية ::: فمثلا لتسخين المياه للاستعمالات المنزلية لا داعي لتركيز الأشعة طالما المطلوب حرارة تحت مئة درجة مئوية لأن النتيجة واحدة والمهم مساحة سطح الاستقبال .
اما اذا كان الهدف الحصول على بخار ماء وبضغط مرتفع فلا بد من د جات حرارة من مرتبة مئات الدرجات وهنا يلزمنا تركيز الأشعة .. وحين يكون الطلب صهر معادن يلزمنا حرارة بالآلاف الدرجات وهذا لايتم الا عبر التركيز .
لهذا من الناحية الصناعية نستعمل المرايا المقعرة فقط ولا يختلف كثيرا شدة التقعر انما المفيد دقة التصنيع للحصول على ادق مساحة للمحرق 
3- جودة المرآة تعتمد على ناحيتين الأولى دقة تصنيع القبة وثانية جودة العاكس . وافضل عاكس هو الزجاج الرقيق المفضض من الوجه الخلفي او اي معدن شديد اللمعان من الوجه الأمامي وهذا افضل من الناحية الصناعية ويبقى الزجاج للمخابر فقط بسبب التعرض للأحوال الجوية .
لهذا ارى من المفيد تصنيع الصحن اللاقط من مادة الاستانلس ستيل او الكروم اللامع وصقله جيدا وتحديد المحرق بدقة ( وكما لاحظت في الفيديو تم تحديد المحرق بواسط رذاذ الماء وهي طريقة عملية ممتازة ) مع الانتباه ابعاد الأيدي عن المحرق المتوقع تفاديا للحروق الجلدية ووضع نظارات سوداء تفاديا للابهار الضوئي الذي يؤذي العيون .
4 - استعمال العدسات كمرحلة متممة لتركيز الأشعة غير مفيد نهائيا بل العاكس قد يقلل الفائدة .
5- جهاز تتبع الشمس مفيد اذا كان التسخين في المحرق والتوصيلات مرنة .. والمبدأ بسيط جدا ويلزم محورين للحركة افقي وعمودي مستقلين ومحرك لكل محور ويعمل بالاتجاهين وبلوحة تحكم كلفتها مقبولة نسبيا وهي ليست معقدة .
طبعا للحديث تتمة حين يسمح الوقت ............اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## ايهابووو (30 يوليو 2012)

دكتورنا الغالي ومعلمنا الاستاز حسين نعم كلامك صحيح اعمل على جمع معلومات مكثفة في جميع المجالات لصنع اشياء قد تكون قديمة خارجا ولكن غير شائعة في بلداننا وايضا صنع اشياء قد ترقى 

الى مستوى كلمة اختراع واركز على الاشياء الاستهلاكية التي يحتاجها المواطن العادي في حياته اليومية وقد اصبح لدي قاعدة بيانات ضخمة عن كل تلك الامور التقنية بفضلكم وفضل هزا المنتدى وغيره ولا يعيقنا شيئ سوى الظروف والاحداث والاحوال المادية الشديدة الصعوبة 

انت في مشاركتك قد زكرتني بشيئ مهم للغاية حيث انني منز عدة سنوات قمت بتركيب مجموعة من ديكورات الجبصين السقفية واستخدمت فيها الالياف الضوئية على نطاق واسع انها مادة غالية الثمن 

ولكنها جميلة وعملية جدا جدا استخدمتها لتوزيع الضوء داخل قبب الجبصين وايصال الضوء لمناطق يصعب وصولها اليه 

- في مشاركتك اثرت لي نقطة بالغة الاهمية اعرفها ولكن نسيتها نظرا لكثرة المعطيات االتقنية التي اتعاطاها يوميا وهي انه ارتفاع درجة الحرارة المركزة على بؤرة معينة لا تعني اننا نحصل على 

قدر اكبر من الطاقة فالدرجة الطاقة او الحرارة شيئ وكمييية تلك الطاقة شيئ اخر اردت استخدام المركزات الضوئية في عدة مجالات اهمها واولها تسخين المياه للاستخدام المنزلي وتجربتها في اول الشتاء القادم 

فكرت للحظة ان استخدم صحن تجميع الشعاع الشمسي وتركيز البؤرة الشمسية على خزان مياه لرفع حرارته بسرعة كبيرة بحيث تكون هزه المنظومة اسرع وارخص من المنظومات زات الانابيب 

المفرغة الغالية الثمن والمنتشرة في بلادنا 

- ولكن دكتور بالنسبة للالياف الضوئية لا اعتقد انها تفيدنا هنا فهي تقوم حسب ما اعرف وانت ادرى تقوم بنقل الضوء ولا تفيدنا بنقل الحرارة فالحرارة الكبيرة الناتجة عن تجميع الشعاع الشمسي

وتركيزه ستؤدي الى اتلافها فما اريده مثلا ان اضع تلك المنظومة الشمسية على سطح المنزل ومن ثم اقوم بتوجيه الشعاع الشمسي المركز من السطح عبر فتحة الى داخل المنزل مع العلم ان الفرق

بين المنزل وسطحه لا تتجاوز المترين وزلك قد يتم عبر مرايا او عواكس لا اعرف لكن هزا ما اريده وبعد توجيه الشعاع الشمسي لداخل المنزل يتم استثمار هزا الشعاع بامور شتى 

- دكتور بالنسبة الى الصور التي ارفقتها في موضوعي ما هي نوع العواكس المواد العاكسة المستخدمة هل يعقل ان تلك العواكس البلاستيكية البسيطة تقوم بجمع كل هزه الطاقة التي ادت لصهر معدن ؟ 

- بالنسبة لجهاز تتبع الشمس فهو اكثر شيئ يؤرقني لانني لم اجربه من قبل قط واخاف انني بخبرتي القليلة جدا بالالكترونيات والكهرباء والحساسات لن استطيع صنع جهاز تتبع يقدم الاطباق المطلوب والدقة المطلوبة 

الف شكر لك دكتورنا على اهتمامك الكبير واسف لتعطيل وتضييع وقتك 

ولكننا على الوعد بأنه للحديث تتمة 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------

